# Final Fantasy VII G Bike coming to Android & iOS 2014



## T-hug (Jun 10, 2014)

​




​

> Developed by Square Enix and CyberConnect2, _Final Fantasy VII G Bike_ is coming to Android and iOS later this year. The game is based a mini game from fan favorite Final Fantasy VII. This weeks Famitsu also reports that other mini games from FFVII may appear on smart devices. Please forward your tears to SE Support


​Source​


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jun 10, 2014)

Why not just the full game?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 10, 2014)

I just want the card game "Triple Triad" from Final Fantasy 8... >_>


----------



## mkdms14 (Jun 10, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Why not just the full game?


 
Because thats what fans would want and if you have not noticed SE has not had a really good historical record of giving the fans what they want.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2014)

This looks terribad. If you're going to do something like this, do it proper - with the right visuals. You're not charming anyone with _"retro"_ models like this when the final product ends up looking like ass.


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 10, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> This looks terribad. If you're going to do something like this, do it proper - with the right visuals. You're not charming anyone with _"retro"_ models like this when the final product ends up looking like ass.


 
It might simply be a screenshot from FF7 itself.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 11, 2014)

daxtsu said:


> It might simply be a screenshot from FF7 itself.


Now that you mention it... it absolutely might. 

Don't mind me, I'll just sit here and continue to consume my cold and flu medication... I'm not thinking straight right now.


----------



## Naridar (Jun 11, 2014)

JayRo said:


> I just want the card game "Triple Triad" from Final Fantasy 8... >_>


 

Here you go.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.SnakeULTIMATE.TripleTriad
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.neteof.tripleTriad

There are more, just search for "triple triad" on google play.


----------



## chicodiesel (Jun 11, 2014)

Just in case anybody wanted to see how it looks.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 11, 2014)

Naridar said:


> Here you go.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.SnakeULTIMATE.TripleTriad
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.neteof.tripleTriad
> 
> There are more, just search for "triple triad" on google play.


 
OMG, I love you!!!  (Full bromo, no homo)


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 11, 2014)

lets  just hope it wont be like 10$ but something like 3-4$ max


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 11, 2014)

well, good that cloud finally attacks everything right in front of him. and with ridiculous range too. it always bugged me how bad his range was in the original


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 11, 2014)

And what a surprise...

Another quick sack of crap from Square Enix to keep milking the remake thirsty FF7 fans.

I'll tell you this Square Enix, you won't see another cent from me until you revert back to the company you once were.

And by the way, just tell everyone you're not going to remake Final Fantasy VII and be done with it. By now, everyone with a little common sense has figured out you're not going to remake a game that large, that requires that huge amount of work, when crap like this actually sells. We get it Square Enix. We get it..


----------



## Tigran (Jun 11, 2014)

How about they get away from FFVII and get to the -GOOD- FF games again.


----------



## roastable (Jun 11, 2014)

I kept getting NHL 2001 vibes with that music. Some good times were had with the over the top body checking... ahhh


Spoiler




Collective Soul's "Heavy"




On topic. This looks pretty nice, though knowing Square, it'll be priced $20.00 on the market.


----------



## AdanK85 (Jun 11, 2014)

I wonder if one of these will be that "Moogle's life" simulation that was in gold saucer.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jun 12, 2014)

chicodiesel said:


> Just in case anybody wanted to see how it looks.




I think the most depressing part of the trailer is the end part "Now in Development"  Now where have I seen that before?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 12, 2014)

JayRo said:


> I just want the card game "Triple Triad" from Final Fantasy 8... >_>


 
You could always try... you know, searching. 

Edit, oh someone already found it for you


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 12, 2014)

Damn this cow still got some milk left in it?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 12, 2014)

Games You SHOULDN'T Buy: Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2014)

This looks like a steaming pile of awful!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 12, 2014)

I guess the fans finally got that VII remake they've been clamoring for. ;O;


----------



## Maverick_z (Jun 12, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Games You SHOULDN'T Buy: Final Fantasy VII.


 

I would actually like to see that thread if and whenever you make it


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jun 13, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> Because thats what fans would want and if you have not noticed SE has not had a really good historical record of giving the fans what they want.


Speak for yourself, but an unconventional-final-fantasy-themed fighter was exactly what I wanted as a fan, as well as several dozens of other games and projects I've enjoyed since FF7 and even after the merger.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jun 14, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> Speak for yourself, but an unconventional-final-fantasy-themed fighter was exactly what I wanted as a fan, as well as several dozens of other games and projects I've enjoyed since FF7 and even after the merger.


 
Trolling much?  This has nothing to do with SE wanting to try new IPs this has everything thing to do that there is a fan base out there who are demanding certain experiences and SE failing to deliver on those experiences.  Its because they won't listen that we have all these sequels to games few people want or garbage like Final Fantasy All the Bravest.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jun 15, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> Trolling much? This has nothing to do with SE wanting to try new IPs this has everything thing to do that there is a fan base out there who are demanding certain experiences and SE failing to deliver on those experiences. Its because they won't listen that we have all these sequels to games few people want or garbage like Final Fantasy All the Bravest.


You must be one of those people that confuse opinion with troll. If anything the anti-Square comment was a troll. And what you said has nothing to do with what I said.
 No one said anything about All the Bravest. And you clearly stopped reading before "as well as several dozens of other games and projects I've enjoyed since FF7 and even after the merger."
Everything I said was pro-Square enix, complimenting them on their dozens of fantastic achievements of the past one and a half decades.

And any fan of Square Enix or Final Fantasy wants more games and more sequels to emerge in any form. I sure as hell wanted and enjoyed most, to almost all, new IPs and sequels of the last 15 years. They all might have not turned out to what I was expecting, but they all have brought me much joy over the years in their own way. So who exactly are those people that seem to want to call themselves fans, but yet have been bastardizing against the franchise(s) any time something falls a little short from expectations? You say Square Enix is failing to deliver and yet you still call yourself a fan? Doesn't sound very fanatic to me. I've stuck with Squaresoft since Final Fantasty IV and went on to experience nearly anything they've had to offer since before and after then; and I'll be there ready to pre-order that sequel, remake, or pointless port of *(x)* that"no one" seems to "want" and yet seems to sell really well to justify more of the same.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jun 15, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> You must be one of those people that confuse opinion with troll. If anything the anti-Square comment was a troll. And what you said has nothing to do with what I said.
> No one said anything about All the Bravest. And you clearly stopped reading before "as well as several dozens of other games and projects I've enjoyed since FF7 and even after the merger."
> Everything I said was pro-Square enix, complimenting them on their dozens of fantastic achievements of the past one and a half decades.
> 
> And any fan of Square Enix or Final Fantasy wants more games and more sequels to emerge in any form. I sure as hell wanted and enjoyed most, to almost all, new IPs and sequels of the last 15 years. They all might have not turned out to what I was expecting, but they all have brought me much joy over the years in their own way. So who exactly are those people that seem to want to call themselves fans, but yet have been bastardizing against the franchise(s) any time something falls a little short from expectations? You say Square Enix is failing to deliver and yet you still call yourself a fan? Doesn't sound very fanatic to me. I've stuck with Squaresoft since Final Fantasty IV and went on to experience nearly anything they've had to offer since before and after then; and I'll be there ready to pre-order that sequel, remake, or pointless port of *(x)* that"no one" seems to "want" and yet seems to sell really well to justify more of the same.


 
Sorry for calling you a troll you just seem from my point of view attacking what I was pointing out.  You right we are all entitled to our own opinion.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jun 16, 2014)

JayRo said:


> I just want the card game "Triple Triad" from Final Fantasy 8... >_>


 
Me too, with hi-res graphics. That would be awesome.

What is this, one of those stupid "endless runner" games? This looks cool and all in theory, but honestly, I'd like to know if they're planning remakes of VII, VIII and IX, or just shitty ports?


----------

